# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Equipos, Maquinaria y Herramientas  Dispensador de papel de prueba de pH de Hydrion de plástico de corto rango, 4,5 - 8,5 pH

## Bruno Cillóniz

Este papel de pH corto Hydrion de pH de corto alcance es comúnmente usado para probar orina y saliva, es excelente para medir soluciones de pH alrededor de pH neutro 7,00 y ofrece cerillos claros brillantes de un solo color a cada intervalo de 0,5 desde pH 4,5-8,5.  *I**nformes y cotizaciones: ventas@agroforum.pe * 71UudMjSj-L._SL1500_.jpg  Este papel de pH corto Hydrion de pH de corto alcance es comúnmente usado para probar orina y saliva, es excelente para medir soluciones de pH alrededor de pH neutro 7,00 y ofrece cerillos claros brillantes de un solo color a cada intervalo de 0,5 desde pH 4,5-8,5.Este papel de pH corto Hydrion de pH de corto alcance es comúnmente usado para probar orina y saliva, es excelente para medir soluciones de pH alrededor de pH neutro 7,00 y ofrece cerillos claros brillantes de un solo color a cada intervalo de 0,5 desde pH 4,5-8,5.Temas similares: Busco de Sacos de papel de 50 kg / 3 pliegos y de segunda. Artículo: INIA pidió fijar rango de transgénicos en semillas importadas Artículo: Rango de crecimiento de economía puede mantenerse por 20 o 30 años Artículo: La Parada no afectará precios de alimentos e inflación volverá a rango meta del BCR Minag respaldará proyecto del Congreso que dará rango de ley a etiquetado de productos

----------

